# Clinical predictors of right upper paraesophageal lymph node metastasis from papillar



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Clinical predictors of right upper paraesophageal lymph node metastasis from papillary thyroid carcinoma.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

